# Carmspack Stark, PSD in the news



## psdontario (Feb 2, 2011)

I just stumbled onto these articles and video last night. Stark was bred by Carmspack Kennels and raised by yours truly with training provided by Niagara Regional Police...


Buffalo Police K-9 Dog Gets Job Done | WKBW News 7: News, Sports, Weather | Buffalo, NY | Local

Mayor Brown and BPD Announce Third Round Of Drug Raids - City of Buffalo

Traffic Stop Turns into Drug Arrest Thanks to BPD K-9 - Buffalo Police Department


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Love the name! 

Awesome dog.. great breeding too.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Awesome


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

GOOD BOY STARK-certainly serving his community very proudly!


----------

